
Fast Radio Bursts from Extragalactic Light Sails - mromanuk
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.01109
======
rini17
Intriguing. The "broadband" assumption made me wonder - maybe it could be due
to artificial modulation? Has anyone analyzed the signal this way?

